# Cypripedium fasciculatum, know where to get one?



## Denverpaphman (Apr 12, 2014)

I would like to track down a Cypripedium fasciculatum. I want to start experimenting with orchids native to Colorado.

Thank you!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 12, 2014)

To my knowledge, this species is not in cultivation/production, so any plants you do find are likely to be wild-sourced. I don't know of any nurseries anywhere that are growing it.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 12, 2014)

Tough to find any in the states not directly wild collected for sure. I do know that Bill Steele worked with this species years ago. He managed to produce a few seedlings, and subsequently flowered a few. In times past a few European growers offered seedlings, though I don't know if any are still out there. 

A really tough plant in cultivation by all accounts.


----------



## Denverpaphman (Apr 12, 2014)

I bet it is hard to grow, it has such a small range in the state. I would love to figure it out though...I can't think of a plant I would want to see in the mountains more. Welp, now I have a new reason to go camping! Maybe I can find a patch and pollinate it and then go back and get some seed. Thanks for the comments!


----------

